# Will a 128 ballast power 2x65 watt PC's?



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I got a Workhorse 5 ballast that is rated for 128 watts. I can get 65 watt PC bulbs locally at a great price.

From what I know the 128 watt ballas will be ok powering 2 x 65 watt bulbs. Are there any downsides to that or just a minor loss of light?

--Nikolay


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I think it will work just fine, I use 55W and 65W bulbs indifferently on any ballast, they are identical as far as I know.

Giancarlo Podio


----------

